# TECH: Adjusting idle speed for the ABA



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just found this in my mountain of engine notes. I believe its the adaptation procedure for raising the idle on an OBDII ABA via a registered version of VAGCOM. 
Also, if you have a PEM from Black Forest Ind, you can use this to adjust the idle speed.
Select
01 ENGINE
LOGIN 01283
ADAPT -10
ENTER CHANNEL 05-011
ENTER VALUE BETWEEN 100-132


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For MK4 (from Ross-Tech) pretty much the same, but no login and the channel is different.
Idle Speed Adaptation (may not work with APH engines, see your Repair Manual):
With engine warmed up, at idle:
[Select]
[01 engine]
[Adaptation - 10]
Enter channel 01 (Channel 02 for TDI engines)
Enter an adaptation value between 124 and 132
[Save]
Can confirm sometime this weekend if this works on my AEG.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Jon.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Works on AEG, was able to adjust from 750 to 840/850 rpms. Bumped it up a little to see if I can remedy this idle stumble I have when the car is warm.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Bookmarked! Thanks todogg


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

tdogg74 said:


> I just found this in my mountain of engine notes. I believe its the adaptation procedure for raising the idle on an OBDII ABA via a registered version of VAGCOM.
> Also, if you have a PEM from Black Forest Ind, you can use this to adjust the idle speed.
> Select
> 01 ENGINE
> ...


i know this post is very old, but i have a 99 cabrio, and i used your login code but i had to change channel 01-05 inorder to se a change in my idle speeds. also had to turn the car off and close vcds inorder for the values to take. but awesome adivise and i used this to lower my idle after installing a PEM stg2 270 cam chip and cam. 

side note... the chip installed even before i had done the cam made a difference in the buttdyno. with the cam i felt a nice smooth transition through out the rpm band as the power increased almost all the way through.


----------

